# Compound Bremsung



## Eise (3 April 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich muss gerade einen Frequenzumrichter konfigurieren. (Micromaster 420). 
Dabei bin ich über die Begriffe DC-Bremse und Compound Bremse gestolpert. Was bedeutet das und welche ist geeignet für mein Problem (Paternostersteuerung)


----------



## cmm1808 (4 April 2007)

Hallo,

ich kenne den Micromaster jetzt nicht so genau.

Aber eine Compound-Bremse ist eine Bremsung über eine Bremsscheibe.
Am Umrichter müsste denn ein Ausgang zur Ansteuerung dieser Bremse vorhanden sein.
Normalerweise kann man diesen Ausgang per Software beeinflussen, Stichwort "Bremseinfallzeit"
Vorteil:sehr schnelles Bremsen möglich

Die DC-Bremsung funktioniert nach dem Prinzip Gegenstrombremse.

Es wird auf die Ständerwicklung des Motors gezielt eine Gleichspannung aufgebracht.
Dadurch exestiert kein Drehfeld mehr, sondern ein "starres Feld".
Somit wird der Motor abgebremst.
Nachteil: die Ständerwicklung nimmt dadurch sehr viel Energie auf --> der Motor wird sehr warm, bzw. heiß.

Eine Compoundbremse muß, wenn schwere lasten gebremst und danach gehalten werden müssen, als Feststellbremse ausgeführt sein, nicht als Haltebremse.

DC-Bremsung ist zum Halten einer Last nicht geeignet.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## PeterEF (4 April 2007)

cmm1808 schrieb:


> ...
> ich kenne den Micromaster jetzt nicht so genau.
> 
> Aber eine Compound-Bremse ist eine Bremsung über eine Bremsscheibe.
> ...


Fährst Du zufällig BMW? Da gibs wohl Typen mit Bremscheiben aus einem Verbundmaterial (Compound).

Beim Micromaster hat Compound nichts mit mechanischer Bremse zu tun. Bei der Compound-Bremsung wird die (richtig beschriebene) DC-Bremse im Verbund mit einer generatorischen Bremse (Rückspeisung ins Netz) benutzt - also eine rein elektronische Lösung. (s.a. MICROMASTER 420 Betriebsanleitung 6SE6400-5AA00-0AP0, Kapitel 3.14: Elektronsiche Bremsen)
 
Zur Ausgangsfrage: ob das für eine Paternostersteuerung einsetzbar ist, sollte ein Aufzugsbauer beantworten können. Ich dächte Paternoster währen durch die EU zum Aussterben verurteilt oder gehts gar nicht um Personentransport?


----------



## cmm1808 (5 April 2007)

Hallo,

nein, meinen 3er habe ich schon lange verkauft.

Wie gesagt den Micromaster kenne ich nicht.
Aber der Begriff compound bedeutet ja Verbund, Mischung....

Bin dem Link bei Siemens gefolgt.
Daraus resultiert ja, deß es zwei Arten der Gleichstrombremsung beim Micromaster gibt,DC und Compound, siehe dortige Erklärung.

Dennoch bieten einige Hersteller auch die Möglichkeit einen Antrieb über mech. Bremse zu Bremsen und zu Halten, z.B. Stöber.

Ach ja, in der Doku ist auch beschrieben wie ein Antrieb gehalten wird und um welche Lastart es sich dabei handelt.

Gruß
Christian


----------

